# Wago M-Bus. lib



## wero (21 Juli 2008)

Hallo,

habe die m-bus_lib bei wago "downgeloadet", aber die ist leider passwortgeschuetzt.
Habe dann bei wago angerufen, die wollen mir natuerlich die gesamte hardwarepalette andrehen, bevor ich an diese bibliothek herankomme. Was natuerlich dementsprechend teuer ist :shock:.
Wollte jetzt fragen ob mir wer die "nicht" passwortgeschuetzte MBus.lib fuer die Codesys-plattform mailen kann, auch gegen geringes entgeld.

Viele Gruesse,

wero


----------



## /*Matthias*/ (22 Juli 2008)

Die MBus.lib unter Gebäudeautomation -> Bibliotheken WAGO-I/O-PRO CAA

kann ich problemlos entpacken und auch nutzen...


----------



## MSB (22 Juli 2008)

/*Matthias*/ schrieb:


> Die MBus.lib unter Gebäudeautomation -> Bibliotheken WAGO-I/O-PRO CAA
> 
> kann ich problemlos entpacken und auch nutzen...



Wenn du allerdings mehr sehen willst, als das da Bausteine vorhanden sind,
also die innereien der Bausteine, dann musst du die Lib öffnen, und dazu dann ein Passwort kennen.

Das hat mit der Nutzung der Lib überhaupt nichts zu tun.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## MSB (22 Juli 2008)

@wero

Da man das innerste der Lib nicht kennt, denke ich wäre da um das ganze auf ein Fremdsystem zu portieren,
mit Sicherheit deutliche Anpassungen nötig, sicherlich das gesamte Management der seriellen Schnittstelle.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## /*Matthias*/ (22 Juli 2008)

Sorry, ich dachte er meint das zip-Archiv.

Warum sollte ihm WAGO den Inhalt der Lib offenbaren, damit er es auf ein "Fremdsystem portieren" kann???


----------



## wero (22 Juli 2008)

[/quote]Warum sollte ihm WAGO den Inhalt der Lib offenbaren, damit er es auf ein "Fremdsystem portieren" kann???[/quote]

Koennt ihr mir zufaellig einen besseren Vorschlag unterbreiten? Habe bei Wago was von einem Starterkit gehoert. Den koennt ich irgendwie mit meiner bestehenden SPS vernetzen, was aber immerhin auch erhebliche nebenkosten bedeuten wuerde, hmm?

viele gruesse, wero


----------



## wero (22 Juli 2008)

Das mit dem zitieren, haut noch nicht hin. Gemein. Muss woll doch mal die Forums-hilfe durchlesen.


----------

